
Back in the day, US capitalists didn't coup monger in public - viburnum
https://twitter.com/arindube/status/1287174291918913537
======
bediger4000
No, but they, and US government insiders, often profited from it:

[https://slate.com/business/2008/10/forensic-economists-
exami...](https://slate.com/business/2008/10/forensic-economists-examine-the-
effects-of-cia-led-coups-on-the-stock-market.html)

[http://econweb.umd.edu/~kaplan/coups.pdf](http://econweb.umd.edu/~kaplan/coups.pdf)

